# daisy p51



## Ihuntzombies (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm doing a slingbow mood to my daisy p51 I have tried the trumark heavy band, but its not very powerful. I bought some bands from the pathfinder school which are twice as thick. I'm worried that the frame may not handle. Can anyone give info on this.


----------



## Ihuntzombies (Feb 6, 2013)

I use TB on my home made slingshots, but don't want flats for this application. I have 3 sets of 55lb bands


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thick does not always equal fast. I have that slingshot and have shot arrows from it using Thera Gold doubled up. Worked pretty well.


----------

